# looking for a good 2-3k finisher



## jai (May 23, 2013)

currently have a 5000 suehira rika and using a 1200 bestor just want a more toothy less polished edge i strop with diamond spray on felt. anyone got any recomendations. i finished my moritaka petty at 1200 and stropped today but i felt a little to ruff for what i need but the toothyness was there.


----------



## jai (May 23, 2013)

i dont mind if its a soaker or splash and go or natural just aslong as i can find a good finisher


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 23, 2013)

Dave Martell has the JKS Splash-n-go
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9585-JKS-Splash-n-Go-3k-A-Winner
I don't own one, but I used panda's a couple times and it's a good stone.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 23, 2013)

Red or Green Aoto from Maksim


----------



## panda (May 23, 2013)

the rika is plenty toothy and has such a nice finish. try spending more time on the 1200 and less on the rika and you should still have good bite. the jks 3k is good, but i prefer the finish of the rika still and only use it due to its convenience of being a splash n go.


----------



## El Pescador (May 23, 2013)

Skip the stone and go from the 1200 to the strop.


----------



## berko (May 23, 2013)

i really like the shapton pro 2000. its fast, doesnt tend to load as much as the glass stones for example and for a 2000# it leaves a pretty smooth scratch pattern. i use a 1-2 µ diamond spray on leather after and am very satisfied with those aggressive edges.
allthough i will probably never need it, i just ordered a 2nd one through rakuten for 36 $. just couldnt resist that deal.


----------



## wsfarrell (May 23, 2013)

Ditto on the Shapton Pro 2k. That stone doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Squilliam (May 23, 2013)

Green brick. Best burr-reducer I have found. Rated as 2k, finishes more like 4k+.


----------



## Slypig5000 (May 24, 2013)

+1 for the green brick. It's a really good all around finisher, for me. To be honest I'm either getting better/more decerning at sharpening or loosing my mind but the rika isn't my favorite stone for some knives. Many times I'll just do bestor 500 to green brick, strop on newspaper and done.


----------



## Eric (May 24, 2013)

Red aoto from maxim. Amazing stone!


----------



## labor of love (May 24, 2013)

well, i really like the green brick for stainless in particular. but its a pretty messy stone, and clogs up easily, and when i first started using it I accidently took some chunks out of it while sharpening, like the edge would get caught in the stone....i dont think it was my technique because i own well over a dozen stones and this is the only one that i had this problem with. but the green brick will get the job done...fast too. im a little surprised i havent read a single gesshin 2k recommendation yet. anybody?
also, are the green and red aotos still available at JNS? i didnt see them earlier when i looked?


----------



## Chuckles (May 24, 2013)

Funny that green brick and red aoto are the answers. $50 or $200. I think it was Eamon that posted a video about the green brick leaving nice knives skating on food. 

I have both. My knives go JNS 1000 to red aoto. Everybody else's knives go DMT XC to green brick. You may find yourself skipping the 1200 to keep the toothy if you go the green brick route. If you are thinking about the red aoto and are saying things to yourself like "this is the only natural stone I will ever need or want" then please realize that you are lying to yourself. If you don't want a second obsession don't go natural. They are that much more fun.

Red Aoto:

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/Red-Aoto-p/1310.htm


----------



## jai (May 24, 2013)

i have been looking at green brick but havent found one for sale at all


----------



## labor of love (May 24, 2013)

jai said:


> i have been looking at green brick but havent found one for sale at all


i just sold mine cheap in BST


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2013)

You do not need another stone. Spend less time on the Rika and apply less pressure or do as Pesky suggested and go straight to the strop. If you want another stone just 'cause you want to, that's a different story and welcome to my world.


----------



## Dusty (May 24, 2013)

Although tell your wife that you *NEED* another stone... 

...at least that's what I do.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 24, 2013)

labor of love said:


> im a little surprised i havent read a single gesshin 2k recommendation yet. anybody?



hell yeah gesshin 2k all day, love that stone. if i had one stone that'd be it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 24, 2013)

Maybe try going Rika, then drop back down to the 1200 and do a few back strops...

I use the 700 to green brick, but really out of laziness to not soak four stones; but it works.


----------



## sharkbite111 (May 24, 2013)

Search naniwa aotoshi on google....they're in stock

Chris


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> hell yeah gesshin 2k all day, love that stone. if i had one stone that'd be it.


That's a great stone and prob my favorite soaker in that range. It's fast, hard enough but not too hard, esp for western style knives.


----------



## Benuser (May 24, 2013)

How does it compare to the Chosera?


----------

